
Implementations of Cat(1) from Various Sources (2018) - BerislavLopac
https://github.com/pete/cats
======
alpb
Unused variable in plan9 implementation?
[https://github.com/pete/cats/blob/master/plan9-cat.c#L22](https://github.com/pete/cats/blob/master/plan9-cat.c#L22)

~~~
ygra
[https://github.com/brho/plan9/blob/89d43d2262ad43eb4b26c2a8d...](https://github.com/brho/plan9/blob/89d43d2262ad43eb4b26c2a8d6a27cfeddb33828/nix/sys/src/cmd/tcs/plan9.h)
seems to be a global variable.
[https://9fans.github.io/plan9port/man/man3/arg.html](https://9fans.github.io/plan9port/man/man3/arg.html)
also references it.

~~~
g82918
Thank you, that bit was very interesting. I like the idea for single threaded
applications of having argv0 be a global.

~~~
sherincall
Doesn't have to be single-threaded even. Main writes the pointer at the start,
and no one else is going to change it, just read from it.

------
pixelmonkey
How this GitHub project missed the punning opportunity on calling itself
"herding-cats" is beyond me. :-)

------
emiliovesprini
Woah:

    
    
      GNU     782 lines
      others  123 average lines
    

counting only the UNIX cat with the most lines to keep them from messing with
the average.

------
stevefan1999
aww, cats are cute

